# John deere Z445 With Kawasaki FH721V



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The mower was started and drove off the trailer into the shop. Now I can not get the mower to start. I have no spark at either plug. I removed the ground wires and still no spark. I have visually followed the wiring and can find no problems. The engine cranks over great just no spark. Is anyone familiar with these Kawasaki's that could guide me where to look for a problem. I have replace both spark plugs and made sure the engine is full on oil.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

When you say you removed the ground wires, are you talking about AT THE COILS themselves!!??

We've seen some issues with Kawy coils, but haven't ever seen both fail at the same time.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would as Paul suggested, disconnect the kill switch lead from each module and re-test for spark. Could be an issue with the wiring harness that ties the two modules together. I can't recall a time when both modules died at the same time, but I guess it's certainly possible.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

By Ground wire I mean the kill wire. I disconnected it at both coils at the same time.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> By Ground wire I mean the kill wire. I disconnected it at both coils at the same time.


I can't imagine why both coils would fail at the same time, but I would first try removing and then reinstalling each one with proper air gap, to ensure a good ground, check the magnets on the flywheel, and retest spark. If still no spark, then I would replace the modules. Make sure you are not getting any battery voltage from the kill switch lead back to the modules as that can damage the module (even though they are supposed to have an internal diode to prevent damage).

Keep us posted, I am curious as to what you find.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I removed the coils and emery clothed the surfaces where the coils mount (they looked good) remounted the coils and made sure they were gaped correctly. Engine fired right up. I have never seen both coil grounds go bad at the same time. A new lesson every day. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> I have never seen both coil grounds go bad at the same time. A new lesson every day. Thanks for the help.


Same here, glad you got it figured out... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

